# What are the odds....



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Alrighty, I have another post on how I believed that my rat, Blair, is pregnant....but yesterday I discovered someone else whose hiding a dirty little secret. My girl Serena. I took her out and noticed that her belly is getting bigger and her nipples are now showing through the fur and you can feel them. She's also eating like mad, nesting and having crazy mood swings. She almost bit me too . So I know it's most likely safe to say that Serena is expecting. She's 4-5 months of age so shes old enough, and the plus is that the chances of her babies being products of inbreeding are very slim. The pet store I bought her from breeds their own rats and they get them from a good breeder they know. ALSO, she was in no way related to any of the other rats she was with when I adopted her. She was the elsest too. I have no doubt in my mind that she will soon have a litter of bubs......just thought I'd let you all know. I'm confident that I've read enough on caring for pregnant mothers and the babies after birth. But even still, it's quite nerve racking.....so any questions, comments, or advice is still welcome =]

Brittany


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Yay and congrats! As nerve-racking as it all is, it's all totally worth it. When I bought one of my girls, it turned out she was also pregnant (the babies are possibly inbred though, as she was in a tank with her brothers, sisters and other young rats) on arrival. I was so nervous, but when she delivered on Saturday, it was so beautiful watching her deliver the bubs and care for them. Also, they are the cutest naked, wrinkly, pink, quirmy things I have *ever* seen. Good luck on the pregnancy(cies)!


----------

